# German Customs



## fido

The other day I had my LDV van parked at a Rastplatz on the Autobahn and a couple of officers who said they were from Customs came and searched the van. They asked me if I had anything to declare. I told them I had 200 cigarettes and a litre of spirits, purchased in Hungary. I don't know what I am allowed to bring through Germany and had not risked buying more, although I was thinking more in terms of being checked at Dover when entering UK. I understand the so called "booze cruises" were stopped a while ago so I'm wondering what the limits are for duty paid cigarettes and alcohol? The 200 cigarettes is the allowance when flying from Bulgaria to UK but I don't know if it applies to all European borders.


----------



## James3214

As Hungary is another EU country you are probably allowed to bring in a lot more than just 200 which is the limit for non EU countries. I believe you are allowed to bring up to 3200 cigarettes into the UK. It varies from country to country and I think Ireland it is a lot less.


----------



## fido

I'm now wondering if the 200 cigarette limit for Bulgaria has been dropped as I can't find any mention of it on the HM Customs website. I know the UK government was breaking European law by imposing such a limit so perhaps they have been forced to drop it.


----------



## James3214

Apparently member states can set there own guideline limits.

Take a look at:
Buying goods in another Member State - European commission


----------



## fido

James3214 said:


> Apparently member states can set there own guideline limits.
> 
> Take a look at:
> Buying goods in another Member State - European commission


Ah perhaps this is the bit where they are breaking European law:

"As to the last element, Member States may lay down guide levels, solely as a form as evidence, which cannot be lower than the following quantities:
a) Tobacco products

* cigarettes 800 items"

I think next time I will try bringing 800 through and see what happens.


----------



## James3214

If it is Germany you are talking about then the limit is 800
Warenverkehr innerhalb der EU (Europischen Union) Zollbestimmungen, EU-Freimengen


----------



## fido

James3214 said:


> If it is Germany you are talking about then the limit is 800
> Warenverkehr innerhalb der EU (Europischen Union) Zollbestimmungen, EU-Freimengen


Thanks for that link. It looks like there was a change in the regulations last year.


----------

